# Longines Pocketwatch



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Well here's my latest purchase. I havent got it yet so these are only the selers pics but it looks ok to me. Does Anyone know much about these? I've heard of the maker and know they are reasonably good but i'm not sure of the age or the Approx value of this watch. Has anyone seen oneof these before? Also how high quality should i be expecting? In the lst week i've bought a 2 Zeniths and a Jaeger leCoultre pocketwatch, should i be expecting that level of quality or slightly lower?

Thanks


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Thomas, lovely Longines pocket watch you have there, i would say that quality and above, sometimes with the centre wheel jewelled.

I've always found Longines pocket watches and vintage wristwatches to be of a very high standard with regard to the movement, some of their early pocket watch movements were bought by Tiffany New York and retailed on the dial as a Tiffany pocket watch with a Longines movement.

Jaeger Le Coultre? Up there with the very best.............. imo....... hope that helps


----------

